# No Way! This Ain't Fair



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all








Well, here we are all scheduled to pick up our new camper this weekend (after a long, long winter), and the weather soothsayers are calling for a large winter storm starting Thursday night and running through until Monday. Large amounts of snow and high gusty winds are expected. North of us got 32" of snow on Sunday night....Man, will winter EVER END?
It would not be so bad if the camper was here locally, but we have to drive 5hrs one way to get it. The last thing I want to do is to try and bring the camper home, wreck it, and have to order another one







.
bbwb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your delay. I was complaining because they are forecasting a cold rain for us. It's always hard this time of year waiting for Spring to come. Hopefully it will soon!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck sweat talking the weather man. Hope all goes well and you get your new unit home. I thought cold and rain was going to be bad. I guess I will shut up and not beg for sunshine here. Have a safe trip when you do get to go after it.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I am actually in Minnesota right now for work, and have been in snow for 2 days. Sorry picking it up will be delayed.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

remember GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! but it still stinks!! sorry for the delay.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bbwb said:


> North of us got 32" of snow on Sunday night.


..in one night? Holy Cow Batman!! That is some SERIOUS snow fall.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, it was a whooper of a storm. Here is a link with more info:

http://www.startribune.com/local/17342739.html

Glad it missed us; we only got about 2 inches.

bbwb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bbwb said:


> Yep, it was a whooper of a storm. Here is a link with more info:
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/17342739.html
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for those people....come on already Spring! Where are you hiding?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the paper today said 81 this weekend????















Only in the PNW do you need your heat in the morning and a/c in the afternoon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the paper today said 81 this weekend????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have go to stop reading the Hawaiian Daily.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the paper today said 81 this weekend????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have go to stop reading the Hawaiian Daily.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the paper today said 81 this weekend????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have go to stop reading the Hawaiian Daily.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

As of tonight, we are under a Blizzard Warning and can expect up to 18" of heavy wet snow with wind gust up to 50 mph. Travel to pick up the camper will be delayed






















bbwb


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> the paper today said 81 this weekend????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have go to stop reading the Hawaiian Daily.
[/quote]
Or the Florida Today....


----------

